# Plus de son sur ipad par moment



## iPadOne (29 Mai 2011)

Salut , salut  jai remarqué que sur certains jeux par moment il ny avais plus de son sur mon iPad2 , la solution est de killer lappli et la relancer .. comme ça le fait sur plusieurs cest que cest lappareil je me demande si cest un bug logiciel ou hardware  

Sinon a par ça les bord de liPad sont vraiment fragile le mien aussi a prix un pet alors quil est pas tombé


----------

